# Linux from Scratch



## master bratack (22. Dezember 2010)

Moin.
Kännt ihr irgendwelche Tuturials dazu? Am besten wäre auf deutsch. Was brauch ich eigentlich für LFS? Reicht OpenSuSE  mit der gcc? 

Danke schon mal im vorraus

MFG Bratack


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!



master bratack hat gesagt.:


> Kännt ihr irgendwelche Tuturials dazu? Am besten wäre auf deutsch.


Wie wäre es mit der deutschen Übersetzung des Handbuchs?



master bratack hat gesagt.:


> Was brauch ich eigentlich für LFS?


Sollte eigentlich im Handbuch stehen.



master bratack hat gesagt.:


> Reicht OpenSuSE  mit der gcc?


Wenn die im Handbuch genannten Anforderungen an das Hostsystem erfüllt werden, kannst Du jede Distribition verwenden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

